# 260 Rem Bolt Gun Suggestions



## pappy919 (Feb 17, 2012)

Im trying to find a moderatly priced (1400 or less) bolt action in 260 rem. I got a DPMS LR-260 with a 8.5x1 twist ratio on it and would like it to be the same. Any one have any suggestions for a good factory rifle in 260?


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

pappy919 said:


> Im trying to find a moderatly priced (1400 or less) bolt action in 260 rem. I got a DPMS LR-260 with a 8.5x1 twist ratio on it and would like it to be the same. Any one have any suggestions for a good factory rifle in 260?


Every Remington bolt gun I've bought in the last decade has been disappointing in both accuracy and overall quality. The two Savages I've bought in the last few years have both been winners.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

If you watch the Gunbroker auctions you can find a Rem 700 bdl (pre 1981) in good shape for around $500. Of course most have wood stocks....... but I like that. The older models have an adjustabe trigger (down to around 4 lbs) , nice tight actions, and are resonably accurate as-is. If you do some pillar/glass bedding they will be even better.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

For the money you've got to spend you can have one built. Buy a donor Remington action with a worn out barrel on it, ship it off to a competent smith and you'll have a good bit less than 1400 in it. I do my own re-barreling but I've bought 700s for 300 bucks or less, pulled the barrel off, ordered a blank from Kreiger for 330.00, and a sleeved stock for around 300. That's 930 excluding labor. A good smith is going to charge 450.00 to do the action and barrel work.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a barely used Browning A-Bolt in .260 if your interested. 

Very Very Cool Round.


.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Garbo said:


> I have a barely used Browning A-Bolt in .260 if your interested.
> 
> Very Very Cool Round.
> 
> ...


I was just getting ready to call you Curtis.... been worried about you as I've not seen you around lately... what's been going on?


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

pappy919 said:


> Im trying to find a moderatly priced (1400 or less) bolt action in 260 rem. I got a DPMS LR-260 with a 8.5x1 twist ratio on it and would like it to be the same. Any one have any suggestions for a good factory rifle in 260?


How well does the LR-260 shoot? Does the fact that you're looking for a bolt gun suggest that you can't get MOA accuracy (1 in at 100 yards or 2 in at 200 yards) out of it, or are you looking for a bolt gun to push down to 0.5 MOA or some other reason?


----------



## pappy919 (Feb 17, 2012)

Pm sent to garbo
I love the dpms. Well under moa at a hundred. Just had to do some tinkering with loads. Love the dpms tho. Only complaint was that the factory mags sucked. Switched to magpul and haven't had a problem since. Just want a bolt gun since I hunt in PA from time to time and u can't hunt with semi's


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a Remington Mountain Rifle in .260 and that is the type of platform I prefer that cartridge. I would love to have another in a Model 7 stainless & synthetic or a Ruger compact... a Tikka T3 in stainless and synthetic would be nice but I'm not sure they make it in .260.


----------



## pappy919 (Feb 17, 2012)

Tikka makes several 260s with stainless barrels and synthetic stocks. Checkout their website.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

This is the one I'd be buying. Savage model 12 long range precision. It will run right about a grand.

http://savagearms.com/firearms/finder/











If you want more of a standard sporter type of rifle Savage makes several rifles in .260 Remington.


----------

